# Registry tweak: L2 cache



## hat (Aug 24, 2010)

There's a certian value somewhere in the registry (I believe in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Current Control Set\Control\Memory Management) that you can edit to specifically tell Windows how much L2 cache you have. Question is: is that how much L2 cache on each core, or L2 cache in total??


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2010)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/183063/en-us


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 24, 2010)

so in other words, this has no effect on modern processors and its not the same as normal L2 cache but direct mapped L2 witch was only used by CPUs such as Pentium 2s?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2010)

that's how i read it. apparently all those "tweak" sites on the internet dont have the slightest clue how to read microsoft kb entries


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 26, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's how i read it. apparently all those "tweak" sites on the internet dont have the slightest clue how to read microsoft kb entries



you sir are correct

sharing same experiences whenever trying to do something more advanced with win7


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

I found this out some time ago but it was pimp on 95-2000 with my dated systems


----------

